# SKS Bike Marathon 2016



## Sauerland_Phil (31. Januar 2016)

*SKS Bike-Marathon am 23. April 2016*

*Anmeldung soeben gestartet:*http://www.mega-sports.de/sks-bike-marathon/
http://my5.raceresult.com/47823/registration?lang=de


----------



## Ravega (31. Januar 2016)

Hat schon jemand eine Bestätigungsmail mit der ID-Nummer bekommen?
Ging letztes Jahr binnen Minuten und jetzt warte ich seit über 45min.
Oder sollte ich evtl. ein Fehler bei der Eingabe der Mail-Adresse gemacht haben......
Wäre über ein Info dankbar, sollte schon jemand seine ID haben oder eben nicht, 
damit ich nicht noch 'ne weitere Stunde vor dem Rechner für nix hocke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (31. Januar 2016)

Ja, habe ich bekommen!
Das Problem hatte ich im letzten Jahr. Deine ID kannst Du aber hier nachgucken. Wenn Du die Kontodaten nach hast, dann einfach die ID in den verwendungszweck und ab geht´s!
http://my5.raceresult.com/47823/participants?lang=de#1_FB6100


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. Januar 2016)

Son Schiet. Da flieg ich nach Malle


----------



## Thomas B. (31. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei und habe ID-Code #1. Kriegt man dafür auch einen Preis? Denn Erster im Rennen werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr...


----------



## fuenfnull (31. Januar 2016)

Auch ich darf mitmachen. ID 567.
Die Plätze scheinen zügig wegzugehen, oder werden die Nummern per Zufallsgenerator erzeugt?


----------



## Thomas B. (31. Januar 2016)

Die IDs sind die Anmelde-IDs, d.h. die Anmeldereihenfolge, und haben nichts mit den tatsächlichen Startnummern zu tun...


----------



## elhombre (31. Januar 2016)

Bin auch wieder dabei. War letztes Jahr echt gut organisiert.


----------



## Ravega (1. Februar 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich bekommen!
> Das Problem hatte ich im letzten Jahr. Deine ID kannst Du aber hier nachgucken. Wenn Du die Kontodaten nach hast, dann einfach die ID in den verwendungszweck und ab geht´s!
> http://my5.raceresult.com/47823/participants?lang=de#1_FB6100



Danke für die Info! Hab es dann so wie von dir geschrieben gemacht, mit 1,5h Verspähtung.
Heute Nacht kam dann eine Meldung, dass die Mail als Spam abgefischt wurde. Blöd! 

Bis jetzt tut sich ja noch nix in den Starterlisten. Bin mal gespannt wo ich lande, wobei das in Sundern nicht ganz so dramatisch ist.
Man hat ja genug "Straße" um sich nach vorne zu arbeiten.


----------



## C-Schicht (1. Februar 2016)

Hey bin auch dabei, aber nur als Fun-Biker 
Meine ID kam innerhalb ner Min.
Mal schauen wie es weiter läuft...
Weiß jemand wieviele Max. Starten dürfen? 
Meine letztes Jahr waren es 1600 Biker/in...


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (1. Februar 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Bis jetzt tut sich ja noch nix in den Starterlisten



Also ich bin drin! Diejenigen, die das selbe Geldinstitut wie der SC Wildewiese haben, sind normalerweise am nächsten Morgen schon gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. Februar 2016)

Will auch


----------



## Kottenstroeter (2. Februar 2016)

Das zieht sich aber dieses Jahr in die Länge, bis die Teilnehmerlisten sich mal füllen.
Wer "arbeitet" denn da noch mit unserem Geld? 
Dafür sind schon über 1.600 Voranmeldungen eingegangen, ob es daran liegt?


----------



## Ravega (2. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung.
Evtl. sind ja noch bei mehrere Leuten die ID-Mails im Spam-Ordner verschwunden und haben deswegen noch nix überwiesen. 
Aber so viele....


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (2. Februar 2016)

[by Philipp's iPhone]


----------



## C-Schicht (2. Februar 2016)

Ging ja was so schnell wie für 
24h Duisburg...


----------



## rener (2. Februar 2016)

Hab die registriernummer 158 und montagum8:30 überwiesen,.jetzt hoffe ich auf eine startnummer unter 600? Letztes jahr 2 tage später uberwiesen und mit den nachmeldern gestartet!! Da hab ich kein Bock mehr drauf;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. Februar 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 459260
> 
> 
> [by Philipp's iPhone]



Absoluter Wahnsinn. 
Hab den ja auch immer wieder auf dem Plan.
Na mal schauen, ob die dann auch alle zahlen.


----------



## Ravega (2. Februar 2016)

rener schrieb:


> Hab die registriernummer 158 und montagum8:30 überwiesen,.jetzt hoffe ich auf eine startnummer unter 600?



Könnte eng werden, aber evtl. rutscht du ja noch soeben rein.
Das dauert dieses Jahr aber auch mit der Teilnehmerliste.....


----------



## rener (2. Februar 2016)

Ravegat: 13559482 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte eng werden, aber evtl. rutscht du ja noch soeben rein.
> Das dauert dieses Jahr aber auch mit der Teilnehmerliste.....


Die machen es spannend, sind jetzt erst beim 114 starter


----------



## rener (2. Februar 2016)

In der Ausschreibung steht master3 ab 1966er jjahrgang.in der liste ist  1966 noch in Senioren 2? ? Weiß jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## Ravega (2. Februar 2016)

rener schrieb:


> In der Ausschreibung steht master3 ab 1966er jjahrgang.in der liste ist  1966 noch in Senioren 2? ? Weiß jemand etwas genaueres?



Du bist noch Senior 2, erst wenn du das Jahr beendet hast, bist du 3.
So war es zumindest letztes Jahr bei unserem "Senior".


----------



## rener (2. Februar 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Du bist noch Senior 2, erst wenn du das Jahr beendet hast, bist du 3.
> So war es zumindest letztes Jahr bei unserem "Senior".


Ok, danke.
So , noch 30 plätze dann hab ich es wieder nicht geschafft im 1.block zu kommen.zum k.....! Schneller war nicht möglich!?!


----------



## Ravega (3. Februar 2016)

Trotz Chaosanmeldung (nicht erhaltene Mail mit ID usw. ) noch in den ersten Startblock nach den Lizenzlern geschafft.
Ich glaube es geht da nicht mehr vorrangig um den Geldeingang, mehr um die Teams. Unser Team hat fortlaufende Nummern erhalten, obwohl alle unterschiedlich überwiesen haben, und das sieht man bei vielen anderen Teams auch.

Aber auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, ist in Sundern nicht so dramatisch wie bei anderen Marathons, ob man eine Startgruppe weiter vorne oder hinten steht. Man hat mehr als genug Zeit und Platz zu überholen, bis es dann mal ins Gelände geht.
Interessant wäre nur zu wissen, ob die Zeit für alle ab dem Startschuss läuft, oder erst beim Überqueren der Startlinie, wo die auch immer ist?
Dann wären die hinteren Startgruppen schon ein klein wenig benachteiligt, sollte die Zeit des späteren Startens/Überfahren nicht mit angerechnet werden.
Das würde mich mal interessieren?!?


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (3. Februar 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Trotz Chaosanmeldung (nicht erhaltene Mail mit ID usw. ) noch in den ersten Startblock nach den Lizenzlern geschafft.



D.h. Startnummer 400-600?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2016)

rener schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> So , noch 30 plätze dann hab ich es wieder nicht geschafft im 1.block zu kommen.zum k.....! Schneller war nicht möglich!?!



ob erster block oder nicht hat nichts mit dem eingang der anmeldung, bzw. des geldes zu tun.



Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> D.h. Startnummer 400-600?


400 - 599


in der ausschreibung sind diese infos auch verfügbar.


----------



## Ravega (3. Februar 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> D.h. Startnummer 400-600?



Jepp. (400-599)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (3. Februar 2016)

Das haben wir schon verstanden, hättest du mit gelesen wüßtest du das ich sofort überwiesen habe!
Ich glaube auch das vereine und bekannte vorgezogen werden!
Am besten  ist immer noch starter , die im vorjahrgestartet sind nach vorjahres leistung die Nummern zu vergeben!?


----------



## Ravega (3. Februar 2016)

rener schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon verstanden, hättest du mit gelesen wüßtest du das ich sofort überwiesen habe!
> Ich glaube auch das vereine und bekannte vorgezogen werden!
> Am besten  ist immer noch starter , die im vorjahrgestartet sind nach vorjahres leistung die Nummern zu vergeben!?



Aber die Teilnehmer wechseln von Jahr zu Jahr.
Was machst du dann mit den neu dazu gekommenen?

Und Vereine werden nicht unbedingt bevorzugt. Einige Leute von uns haben extrem schnell gemeldet und bezahlt, stehen aber trotzdem hinter mir....?

Ich finde das in Sundern schon ganz gut geregelt, mit der Anmeldung/Einteilung und der Strecke. Denn da kann man am Anfang wenigstens noch überholen. Bei anderen Marathons brauchst du gar nicht erst zu starten, wenn du nicht vorne stehst, aber da finishen willst!


----------



## roooney86 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube auch nicht an eine Bevorzugung. Ich bin zum ersten mal dabei+vereinslos. Habe es aber ebenfalls in Block 3 (400-599) geschafft.
Vermutlich kommt es darauf an, wie schnell die jeweilige Bank die Gutschrift bei der anderen Bank gutschreibt.

@rener : Du hast Montag um 8:30 überwiesen. Das sind 14,5 Stunden NACH Start der Anmeldung. Ich habe, wie wohl viele andere auch, direkt um 18 Uhr online überwiesen.
Womöglich hast du noch einen Überweisungsträger bei der Bank eingeworfen, der nochmal manuell eingetippt werden muss? ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2016)

rener schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon verstanden, hättest du mit gelesen wüßtest du das ich sofort überwiesen habe!
> Ich glaube auch das vereine und bekannte vorgezogen werden!
> Am besten  ist immer noch starter , die im vorjahrgestartet sind nach vorjahres leistung die Nummern zu vergeben!?


so, ich habe es jetzt alles gelesen.

block 1 ist nicht block 3!

wenn man natürlich block 3 als 1 bezeichnet ....


entweder schneller fahren, oder eine lizenz ziehen.
für top 50 auf der langstrecke muss man gar nicht übertrieben gut sein.

um selber schnell zu fahren ist es ziemlich egal von wo man startet.
am anfang mag man vielleicht etwas verlieren, aber ansonsten gibt es, aus eigener erfahrung, eigentlich immer freie fahrt.


----------



## rener (3. Februar 2016)

jeder wie er meint...................
fahre auch schon einige jahre  in sundern und kenne auch die strecke und wenn du als z.b 1200 startest und am ersten waldansteig ankommst stehen dann schon mal 100 vor einem. zum Thema altertümlische Überweisung,ja du hast recht ich hab das Geld erst 12 stunden später überwiesen und wenn das nicht mehr reicht ,wird mir das zu blöd mit dieser art von Wettbewerb, der dann bei der Anmeldung schon anfängt, wo es um Minuten geht, um einen vernünftigen Startplatz zu bekommen.............
aber ist nur meine MEINUNG!!!


----------



## Eddigofast (3. Februar 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Interessant wäre nur zu wissen, ob die Zeit für alle ab dem Startschuss läuft, oder erst beim Überqueren der Startlinie, wo die auch immer ist?
> Das würde mich mal interessieren?!?



Jeder bekommt einen Transponder , daher an der Startlinie.



rener schrieb:


> zu blöd mit dieser art von Wettbewerb, der dann bei der Anmeldung schon anfängt, wo es um Minuten geht, um einen vernünftigen Startplatz zu bekommen.............
> aber ist nur meine MEINUNG!!!



In Sundern wird doch erst einmal ein paar Kilometer hinter dem Motorrad her gefahren bevor der Start freigegeben wird und dann sind es noch einmal ca. fünf Kilometer zweispurige Straße, da ist die Startnummer nicht so ausschlaggebend um nach vorn zu kommen.


----------



## herrmann (3. Februar 2016)

Ihr tut alle so, als würdet ihr am Ende nur deshalb nicht auf dem Podest stehen, weil ihr einen schlechten Startplatz hattet.


----------



## Ravega (3. Februar 2016)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Jeder bekommt einen Transponder , daher an der Startlinie.


Bist du dir da zu 100% sicher? Die Diskussion haben wir nämlich jedes Jahr auf's neue. 
Meine bis jetzt am Start auch noch nie über so eine Zeitnahmematte gefahren zu sein, wie sie im Ziel liegt.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen!


----------



## fuenfnull (3. Februar 2016)

herrmann schrieb:


> Ihr tut alle so, als würdet ihr am Ende nur deshalb nicht auf dem Podest stehen, weil ihr einen schlechten Startplatz hattet.


Bei den Kommentaren hatte ich auch schon gedacht das Rennen hätte bereits begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2016)

der erste im ziel hat gewonnen.
alles andere wird wohl über die nettozeit gewertet.


----------



## elhombre (5. Februar 2016)

Komisch das man nach der Überweisung so lange benötigt um die Meldung zu bestätigen. Wartet ihr auch so lange?


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (5. Februar 2016)

elhombre schrieb:


> Wartet ihr auch so lange?



Nein. Also ich habe mich Sonntag direkt um 18:00 Uhr angemeldet und auch direkt im Anschluss online überwiesen. Bin direkt gelistet gewesen. Wie auch letztes Jahr starte ich aus Block 3 mit einer niedrigen 400er-Startnummer


----------



## Ravega (5. Februar 2016)

elhombre schrieb:


> Komisch das man nach der Überweisung so lange benötigt um die Meldung zu bestätigen. Wartet ihr auch so lange?



Da stimmt diesmal etwas nicht!
Viele von uns haben am Montag überwiesen und sind heute noch nicht gelistet!
Keine Ahnung wo da der Engpass ist.
Die Liste wird abends immer nur um ein paar Teilnehmer erweitert, viel passiert da nicht.
Personalmangel?


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Februar 2016)

Ich habe Montag morgen ca 6:00 Uhr überwiesen und war auch erst Mittwoch als fester Fahrer gelistet mit ner 2000 Nr.
Mein Kumpel hat online Montag morgen überwiesen und war bereits Montagabend als fester Fahrer gelistet


----------



## rener (5. Februar 2016)

Mir geht's genauso,
Und wenn man sieht wie schnell die eingabe der starter erfolgt, da ist ja meine Oma schneller?!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (5. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Startplatz 800 vergeben und ich bin nicht dabei trotz schnellster anmeldung und Überweisung. Ich werde mir das geld zurück überweisen lassen und bin hier raus..
Allen anderen viel Spaß


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2016)

rener schrieb:


> ich hab das Geld erst 12 stunden später überwiesen





rener schrieb:


> und ich bin nicht dabei trotz schnellster anmeldung und Überweisung



die anmeldung läuft schon seit jahren so wie dieses jahr!  wenn man nicht schnell fährt und auch keine lizenz hat, muss man sich halt mit der überweisung beeilen.
wenn man das dann nicht tut, muss man halt von weiter hinten starten ....


----------



## elhombre (7. Februar 2016)

Heute wurde anscheinend der nächste Schwung bestätigt. Ich bin jetzt auch endlich dabei.


----------



## tzmtb (7. Februar 2016)

Finde diese Zusammenlegung von Fahrern von einem Verein auch nicht schön.
Hatte ID139 und gleich überwiesen und jetzt irgendwo bei 800.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2016)

die id spielt doch keine rolle, sondern nur der geldeingang.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (7. Februar 2016)

Desto niedriger die ID, desto eher ist doch der Zahlungseingang möglich!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2016)

stimmt, möglich ...
man muss sie dann nur noch zeitnah durchführen. 

wo es endet, sieht man oben.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Februar 2016)

elhombre schrieb:


> Heute wurde anscheinend der nächste Schwung bestätigt. Ich bin jetzt auch endlich dabei.



Heute morgen wurde der nächste Schwung online gestellt! Bin nun auch dabei...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist auch ausgebucht. Anmeldung ist geschlossen


----------



## C-Schicht (8. Februar 2016)

Anmeldung war doch schon nach 24std geschlossen!
Event kann man sich noch nen Platz sichern wenn einer nicht bis zum 16. oder 23.02 bezahlt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Februar 2016)

Ja, fällt für mich leider eh flach, weil ich an dem Tag nach Mallorca zum radfahren fliege 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## C-Schicht (8. Februar 2016)

Top Mallorca zum Biken ist schon geil


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Februar 2016)

Ja, war 2013 und 2015 zum radfahren dort, und es ist echt total cool. 
Bis dahin muss ich noch ein paar km in die Beine bekommen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. März 2016)

Mal zwei Fragen, die erste speziell an die Locals vor Ort:

Irgendwo neu geschottert oder noch dieselbe Rennbahn wie im letzten Jahr?

Habe hinten noch von der letzten Saison/Veranstaltung einen tubeless montierten Thunder Burt SnakeSkin drauf.
Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft, den SKS-Marathon damit (pannenfrei) zu fahren? 
Der ist noch wie neu und der Grip wäre für Sundern ok, wenn er denn hält?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (24. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Irgendwo neu geschottert oder noch dieselbe Rennbahn wie im letzten Jahr?



Die Route wird sich nicht viel ändern...
Neu geschottert kann ich nicht sagen, kann man aber nie ganz ausschließen!
Bin ich vorher noch nicht abgefahren, Vielleicht schaffe ich es aber noch!




Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Habe hinten noch von der letzten Saison/Veranstaltung einen tubeless montierten Thunder Burt SnakeSkin drauf.
> Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft, den SKS-Marathon damit (pannenfrei) zu fahren?
> Der ist noch wie neu und der Grip wäre für Sundern ok, wenn er denn hält?



Mhh, je nach Wetterlage evtl recht rutschig...
Wann fährst du? Vorne weg Marathon/ Lizenzfahrer, Halbmarathon oder die Funtour?

Also vorne weg ist ne Runde noch nicht ausgefahren und griffig.... Aber bei nasser Witterung und schon bei späteren Start ist es oft sehr matschig!

Fahre dort seit zwei Jahren den (Echt schweren) HansDampf... Gewicht egal, aber griffig! ;-))) bin kein Gramm Fetisch, fahre auf Haltbarkeit und ja, nur  den Funmarathon.... ;-)


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. März 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Bin ich vorher noch nicht abgefahren, Vielleicht schaffe ich es aber noch!



Wäre super, wenn du uns dann hier auf dem Laufenden halten könntest.



Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Wann fährst du? Vorne weg Marathon/ Lizenzfahrer, Halbmarathon oder die Funtour?
> Also vorne weg ist ne Runde noch nicht ausgefahren und griffig.... Aber bei nasser Witterung und schon bei späteren Start ist es oft sehr matschig!



Lizenz nein, aber schon ambitioniert und min. Halbmarathon.
Vorne habe ich  einen etwas griffigeren Reifen drauf, hinten muss es laufen. Kommt aber natürlich immer auf die Bedingungen an. Hat es vorher 3 Wochen lang nur geregnet, wird das Profil etwas "ausgeprägter".


----------



## Pedalinski (27. März 2016)

Erledigt


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (30. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Irgendwo neu geschottert oder noch dieselbe Rennbahn wie im letzten Jahr?



Die letzten Jahre gab es ca. 14 Tage vor dem Rennen immer die Möglichkeit der Streckenbesichtigung der "aktuellen" Strecke.
Wenn es zeitlich passt, werde ich wieder mitfahren und kann danach berichten.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. März 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich passt, werde ich wieder mitfahren und kann danach berichten



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiker (1. April 2016)

Hallo!
Sollte es jemanden geben der noch einen Starplatz abzugeben hat, so kann er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (1. April 2016)

Letzte Woche gab es auf der noch Startplätze- frag doch mal beim Veranstalter nach...


----------



## itze701 (6. April 2016)

Ich habe einen  Startplatz zu vergeben, 55- oder 100km Strecke.
Bei Interesse PN an mich.
VG Ingo


----------



## Tobiker (6. April 2016)

Habe jetzt schon einen Startplatz bekommen. Danke


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. April 2016)

Falls noch jemand seinen Startplatz für die 55- oder 100km Strecke los werden möchte, bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (8. April 2016)

*Marathon-Training am 16. April*

Wir haben Teile der Marathon-Strecken beim SKS Bike-Marathon 2016 verlegt, um die Strecke für die Fahrer noch attraktiver zu machen. Als Vorbereitung auf die neue Streckenführung gibt es

am *Samstag, 16. April* die Möglichkeit auf den Strecken mit ortskundiger Begleitung zu trainieren. *Trainingsbeginn *ist

• um 14.00 Uhr für alle, die die 55 km Strecke fahren möchten und
• um 15.00 Uhr für die Teilnehmer des Fun-Marathons (30 km)

am Mega-Sports Center in Sundern-Hagen.
Adresse für´s Navi: Selbecke, 59846 Sundern


Generell möchten wir an dieser Stelle nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass insbesondere auch beim Training eine allgemeine Rücksichtsnahme aller Beteiligten im Wald eingehalten wird. Zudem bitten wir darum, den Wald sauber zu hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (8. April 2016)

Strecke geändert? Na, das hört sich ja spannend an. 
Und ich kann nächste Woche nicht.....
Hoffe ihr berichtet, auch ob irgendwo frisch geschottert wurde.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (9. April 2016)

Hoffentlich bleibt's von der Streckenlänge/den Höhenmeter/der Charakteristik halbwegs vergleichbar.
Ist immer der erste wichtige Marathon im Jahr und man konnte schön die Zeiten mit den Vorjahren abgleichen, ob das Geradl im Winter auch wirklich gefunzt hat.....


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (10. April 2016)

Habe einen Startplatz (55/100km) abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Ravega (13. April 2016)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> Habe einen Startplatz (55/100km) abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


Ist der Startplatz noch zu haben?

Neues Höhenprofil ist bei Facebock schon raus. Sind ein paar Höhenmeter dazu gekommen. Anfang des letzten Drittels weicht das Höhenprofil von dem letztjährigen ab. Da haben sie wohl die Strecke geändert, noch einen Berg gefunden. Gut so, ich mag Höhenmeter!


----------



## xysiu33 (14. April 2016)

...shit: sind ja 200 hm also + 15 % mehr geworden als sonst. Finde es persönlich nicht schlecht,
dass die Strecken sich ändern und nicht immer das gleiche angeboten wird.

Trotzdem fände ich es für angebracht, eine mMn so wichtige Info auch auf der Home-Page des Veranstalters und "NEWS" 
zu veröffentlichen. Fahre hobbymäßig die Mittelstrecke und es werden für mich schon paar Krämpfe mehr werden......

Also bis bald in Sundern.


----------



## Ravega (15. April 2016)

.


----------



## Ravega (16. April 2016)

Ich hab's heute leider nicht nach Sundern geschafft. 
Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir jemand den Track von der neuen Strecke zukommen lassen würde.
Gerne per PM.
Vielen lieben Dank!!!


----------



## Hafenmeister (17. April 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Ist der Startplatz noch zu haben?
> 
> Neues Höhenprofil ist bei Facebock schon raus. Sind ein paar Höhenmeter dazu gekommen. Anfang des letzten Drittels weicht das Höhenprofil von dem letztjährigen ab. Da haben sie wohl die Strecke geändert, noch einen Berg gefunden. Gut so, ich mag Höhenmeter!


Leider habe ich die Info bei Facebook nicht gefunden. Könnt ihr mir bitte schreiben wie ich die Information zu den neuen streckenprofil finden kann?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2016)

sobald man die facebookseite öffnet springen einem die höhenprofile quasi entgegen.


----------



## Ravega (17. April 2016)

Hafenmeister schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die Info bei Facebook nicht gefunden. Könnt ihr mir bitte schreiben wie ich die Information zu den neuen streckenprofil finden kann?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk



Auf Facebook findest du nur Infos zum Höhenprofil, mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. April 2016)

Und, was gibt`s von der z.T. neuen Strecke so zu berichten?
Gestern jemand zufällig beim Probetraining dabei gewesen?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. April 2016)

Wollte erst, konnte aber dann nicht - nun lasse ich mich überraschen... 

Freue mich immer auf neue Streckenabschnitte! Bis Samstag! ✌️


----------



## rokl58 (18. April 2016)

Hoehenprofil stimmt m.E. nicht. Wuerde bedeuten dass die zweite Runde in umgekehrter Richtung dann die erste Runde gefahren wird. Das muss doch auffallen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2016)

ich sehe dort nur ein höhenprofil für 30 km und ein gemeinsames höhenprofil für 55 und 100 km, aber keins für 100 km alleine.

wie kommst du also zu deiner annahme?


sollte dann so ungefähr aussehen:


----------



## rokl58 (18. April 2016)

Schaue bei 100 km. Da siehst Du zwei Hoehenprofile, eines fuer die ersten 55 km und das zweite fuer die zweite Runde.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2016)

auf der homepage gibt es nur die alten profile.
das oben habe ich aus facebook.


----------



## Ravega (18. April 2016)

Das Höhenprofil ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, ob jetzt ein paar Höhenmeter mehr oder weniger.
Mich interessiert viel mehr der neue Streckenverlauf, zwecks deponieren unserer Ersatzflaschen.
Wäre echt extrem ungünstig, wenn die neue Streckenführung an unseren Flaschen vorbei gehen würde!
Nirgends gibt es eine Info zur neuen Strecke. Das nervt etwas!


----------



## rokl58 (18. April 2016)

Steht nicht dabei dass es sich um die alten Profile handelt. Wundere mich, dass ein so bekannter Marathon ueber eine so schlechte Webseite verfuegt.


----------



## rokl58 (18. April 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Das Höhenprofil ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, ob jetzt ein paar Höhenmeter mehr oder weniger.
> Mich interessiert viel mehr der neue Streckenverlauf, zwecks deponieren unserer Ersatzflaschen.
> Wäre echt extrem ungünstig, wenn die neue Streckenführung an unseren Flaschen vorbei gehen würde!
> Nirgends gibt es eine Info zur neuen Strecke. Das nervt etwas!



Nervt mich auch. Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Scheinbar kuemmert man sich wenig um Teilnehmer und Begleiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (18. April 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Das Höhenprofil ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, ob jetzt ein paar Höhenmeter mehr oder weniger.
> Mich interessiert viel mehr der neue Streckenverlauf, zwecks deponieren unserer Ersatzflaschen.
> Wäre echt extrem ungünstig, wenn die neue Streckenführung an unseren Flaschen vorbei gehen würde!
> Nirgends gibt es eine Info zur neuen Strecke. Das nervt etwas!



So weit ich mich Erinnere wurden die Strecken noch nie auf den offiziellen Seiten gezeigt nur die Höhenprofile, das macht man vermutlich deshalb um den Jagdpächtern und Waldbesitzern gerecht zu werden, Streckenverläufe sind doch in der Regel auf GPsies etc. zu finden die von den Teilnehmern hochgeladen werden, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## rokl58 (18. April 2016)

Verstehe ich. Das heisst jedoch nicht dass man keine Zuschauerpunkte einrichtet (z.B. Koordinaten angibt); dort koennten Begleiter fuer Verpflegung sorgen. Machen viele andere Marathonveranstalter auch.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2016)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Streckenverläufe sind doch in der Regel auf GPsies etc. zu finden


bringt im nachhinein nur leider nicht viel, außer die strecke bleibt gleich und man hat den file vom letzten jahr.


----------



## Timsky (19. April 2016)

Leider kann ich Samstag nicht am Marathon teilnehmen. Wer also Interesse an einem Startplatz hat, kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Kottenstroeter (19. April 2016)

Kann ja verstehen, wenn der Veranstalter nicht will, dass vorher gefahren wird.
Aber hey, 250 Leute (echt so viele?) waren letzte Woche schon beim Probetraining dabei, wovon scheinbar keiner hier im Thread vertreten ist, oder uns den Track per PM zukommen lassen will(?). 
Und wenn der Veranstalter heute, mitten in der Woche/wenige Tage vor dem Rennen, die Strecke veröffentlichen würde, macht sich garantiert keiner von uns Hupen auf dem Weg um den Kurs kpl. abzufahren.
Die Orga/der Marathon von Sundern ist echt absolute Spitze und top durchorganisiert, aber in dem Punkte lassen sie uns echt ganz schön zappeln.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (19. April 2016)

Über Strava sollte man doch an die Daten kommen, zumindest an annähernd richtige.
Ich hab einfach ein bekanntes Segment gesucht, geschaut wer am 16.04. gefahren ist.

Und siehe da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (19. April 2016)

Bin nicht bei Strava.....
Da fehlen aber so einige Höhenmeter.


----------



## chicken07 (19. April 2016)

Die Streckenverlegung ist aus gewissen Gruenden wohl relativ kurzfristig notwendig geworden, ohne viel Vorlaufzeit. Der Veranstalter scheint davon selbst etwas ueberrascht gewesen zu sein. Vielleicht war man deswegen froh, wenigstens die aktualisierten Hoehenprofile anbieten zu koennen...


----------



## rener (19. April 2016)

Trotzdem sollte  eine information veröffentlicht werden. Wieviel km u. Hm.sonst habe ich bei 1400 hm mein Pulver verschossen und dann kommen vlt. Noch 200


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (19. April 2016)

Die "Trainingsrunde", deren Screenshot ich oben eingestellt habe,  kann ich leider nicht herunterladen.
Aber hier noch zwei weitere Screenshots der Strecke, bzw. des Höhenprofils. Aus der Erfahrung der Trainingsrunde vom letzten Jahr, kann ich sagen, dass die Runde nicht 1:1 dem Rennen entsprach. Da ich denjenigen nicht kenne, der diese Runde am Samstag gefahren ist, keine Gewähr für korrekte Daten. 



 



Für diejenigen, die Strava haben:
https://www.strava.com/activities/546702836/overview 
https://www.strava.com/activities/546706640


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (19. April 2016)

rener schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte  eine information veröffentlicht werden. Wieviel km u. Hm.sonst habe ich bei 1400 hm mein Pulver verschossen und dann kommen vlt. Noch 200



Diese beiden Bilder sind bei Facebook zu finden:


----------



## unknownbeats (19. April 2016)

nabend. meine mitfahrgelegenheit geht nun doch nicht an den start..... suche deshalb jemand aus dem düsseldorfer raum der mich mich und mein bike mitnehmen könnte.am sprit beteilige ich mich natürlich .
mfg micha


----------



## rokl58 (19. April 2016)

Das Strava Hoehenprofil und das FB Hoehenprofil haben nichts gemeinsam ... ausser dass es hoch und runter geht


----------



## NWausPB (19. April 2016)

Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen der Screenshot kommt der 30km Strecke nahe, nur halt als Rundkurs.


----------



## pollux8 (20. April 2016)

Nach zwei leichten erhöhten Temperaturen für heute und morgen
müssen wir uns Samstag mal wieder auf Winter Temperaturen einstellen.
4 (vier) Grad Höchstemperatur  mit gefühlten -2 Grad
Einziger Lichtblick :Es ist trocken mit ein bisschen Sonne.

https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/forecast/week/sundern-(sauerland)_germany_6559106?day=4


----------



## Ravega (20. April 2016)

Egal, Hauptsache trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (20. April 2016)

ich war heute auf Abschnitten der Strecken unterwegs und die Wege sind jetzt schon bis auf die bekannten Stellen trocken, von daher kann man auf die groben Pneus verzichten.


----------



## chicken07 (20. April 2016)

Die angesagten Temperaturen erinnern ja an 2006 . Hoffentlich bleibt es wirklich trocken.


----------



## rokl58 (20. April 2016)

Mit dem Wetter ist so eine Sache. Je nachdem welche Webseite ich aufrufe erhalte ich 0-5 Grad und gemittelt 2.5 l per Stunde Regen (das ist ein worst case scenario) bis 8 Grad und < 1.0 l Regen fuer den ganzen Tag. Werde morgen noch einmal die Wetterberichte studieren. Falls die Wahrscheinlichkeit fuer Regen zu gross ist, sage ich ab. Die Kombination von niedrigen Temperaturen mit Regen spricht mich nicht sonderlich an.


----------



## rokl58 (20. April 2016)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> ich war heute auf Abschnitten der Strecken unterwegs und die Wege sind jetzt schon bis auf die bekannten Stellen trocken, von daher kann man auf die groben Pneus verzichten.



Dieses Wetterbericht habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Hast Du eine URL ?


----------



## rokl58 (20. April 2016)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Nach zwei leichten erhöhten Temperaturen für heute und morgen
> müssen wir uns Samstag mal wieder auf Winter Temperaturen einstellen.
> 4 (vier) Grad Höchstemperatur  mit gefühlten -2 Grad
> Einziger Lichtblick :Es ist trocken mit ein bisschen Sonne.
> ...



MeteoBlue. Das sind die Optimisten unter den Wetterfroeschen. Gesponsort durch ???


----------



## Eddigofast (20. April 2016)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Dieses Wetterbericht habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Hast Du eine URL ?



http://www2.wetterspiegel.de/	auch gut: http://www.wetter-sauerland.de/



rokl58 schrieb:


> Falls die Wahrscheinlichkeit fuer Regen zu gross ist, sage ich ab. Die Kombination von niedrigen Temperaturen mit Regen spricht mich nicht sonderlich an.



Die paar Tropfen (wenn sie denn überhaupt fallen) werden eine willkommene Erfrischung sein wenn der Puls nach Wildewiese hoch am Anschlag ist!


----------



## rokl58 (21. April 2016)

Wettervorhersage scheint nun etwas optimistischer zu sein, zumindest was Niederschlag anbelangt.


----------



## chicken07 (21. April 2016)

> Die paar Tropfen (wenn sie denn überhaupt fallen) werden eine willkommene Erfrischung sein wenn der Puls nach Wildewiese hoch am Anschlag ist!



Bei den Temperaturen sind es auf Wildewiese dann auch gerne mal Flocken statt Tropfen.


----------



## Ravega (21. April 2016)

Anständig anziehen und wenn immer noch kalt, mit noch mehr Druck die Berge hoch. 

Aber vor und nach dem Rennen wäre ein bisschen Sonne schon ganz nett, da bin ich ganz bei euch.
Da es tagelang nicht geregnet hat - und am Samstag ganz bestimmt auch nicht - ist die Piste sicher schön trocken.
Das ist doch auch schon mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (21. April 2016)

Mein WetterApp ist sehr optimistisch...






War gestern noch auf einigen Strecken rund um Wildewiese unterwegs, Strecken sind alle sehr trocken! 

Auch wenns trocken bleibt, wird die Abfahrt von Wildewiese runter recht frisch werden... Also wie sagt Mutti immer, Junge pack dir was warmes ein! ;-))))


----------



## pollux8 (21. April 2016)

Die 3-4 Grad Start Temperaturen ,die werden doch in der Stadt Sundern gemessen.
Und wenn wir oben in den Bergen  sind gehen die Temperaturen dann nach oben??
Na,ja vielleicht gibt es auf der Waldwiese einen heißen Tee.


----------



## nope 75 (21. April 2016)

Hi, ich suche noch ein Startplatz für die 55km. 
VG


----------



## roooney86 (21. April 2016)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir oben in den Bergen  sind gehen die Temperaturen dann nach oben??



ist das ein Scherz?


----------



## pollux8 (21. April 2016)

roooney86 schrieb:


> ist das ein Scherz?



Mir ist es immer so heiß,wenn ich oben am Bergkamm ankomme.
Und da dachte ,das muß hier wärmer sein.

Wenns wirklich so kalt sein sollte ,dann nehme ich auf jeden Fall mein Parker und Wollhose mit
Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## rokl58 (21. April 2016)

Zumindest brauch ich nicht auch noch meine Ski mitzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (21. April 2016)

Spaß beiseite
Man sollte auch mal an das Orga Team des SKS Veranstalter denken.
 Das ist ein  Jahr menge Arbeit sowas auf die Beine zu bringen.
Bei guten Temperaturen fallen rund 200 Teilnehmer beim Start wegen Problemen schon weg.
Bei den Temperatursturz für Samstag kommen nochmal 300 dazu.
Der Spaßfaktor im Ziel geht in die Hose.Nix mit einen Sonnenbad im schönen warmen Gras.
Schnell noch in der der beheizen Halle die Nudelpaste reindrücken.
und dann schnell Richtung Heimat.
Man muß mit niedrigen Erwartungen das durch ziehen
Dann wird's auf jeden Fall ne geile Sache.


----------



## nope 75 (21. April 2016)

Einer von denn Teilnehmern dabei der mir sein Startplatz Verkauft.


----------



## NWausPB (22. April 2016)

Hab mal versucht die Trainingsrude aufs Höhenprofil zu legen. Möge Petrus uns gnädig sein. Wünsche allen dann viel Spaß.


----------



## elhombre (22. April 2016)

Moin. Liege krankheitsbedingt flach und habe somit einen Fun-Startplatz abzugeben. Weiss jemand ob eine Ummeldung so kurz vor Start noch möglich ist?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. April 2016)

Nur noch Freitag oder Samstag bei der Startnummernausgabe aber nicht mehr per E-Mail. Oder jemand fährt halt unter deinem Namen...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. April 2016)

Wünsche allen Startern am Samstag viel Spaß und gaaaanz viel Erfolg. Warte hier auf Berichte!
Ich hoffe, das Wetter wird besser, als angekündigt.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es nächstes Jahr auch, dabei zu sein


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (23. April 2016)

Zieht euch warm an und macht Matschpneus drauf! 






Heute morgen in Altastenberg, um 600 Meter...


----------



## unknownbeats (23. April 2016)

matschreifen waren definitiv nicht gefragt -)


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (23. April 2016)

Hast recht, war doch wirklich gut! Hätte ich nicht gedacht! Nachher kam sogar die Sonne raus!! Temperatur war auch gut!


----------



## Ravega (23. April 2016)

Wetter war (während des Marathons) besser als erwartet, dafür war die Strecke matschiger als gedacht. 
Wie fandet ihr die neuen Streckenabschnitte?
Ich fand sie etwas "mountainbikelastiger", aber die alte Streckenführung fand ich besser.
War irgendwie etwas "runder" zu fahren.

Und mal wieder ein dickes Lob an den Veranstalter und alle Helfer.
Wie jedes Jahr, eine top organisierte Veranstaltung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (23. April 2016)

Ich bin mit der neuen Strecke besser zurecht gekommen. Fand ich persönlich stimmiger. Die Bedingungen waren gut, wobei es Wildewiese hoch schon um 0 Grad war.


----------



## Ravega (23. April 2016)

Mehr Höhenmeter waren es aber nicht, wie angekündigt, gegenüber der alten Strecke, oder?
Mein Garmin zeigt zumindest nicht mehr an.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2016)

barometrischer höhenmesser?

wenn ja, können die äußeren einflüsse eine sehr große rolle spielen.


----------



## Ravega (23. April 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> barometrischer höhenmesser



Jepp!
Wenn kalt dann weniger?


----------



## unknownbeats (23. April 2016)

ich hatte auf meinem tacho 1380 und bei strava 1500hm --auf der 55km runde natürlich


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (23. April 2016)

Habe mit einer Garmin Fenix aufgezeichnet, passt auf 4 hm genau...

Aber eins muss wirklich nochmal erwähnt werden, Super Orga! Vom Anfang bis zum Ende!! Super!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2016)

kann man so nicht sagen.

eher dann, wenn veränderungen eintreten die das gerät nicht richtig verarbeiten/ deuten kann.
da die messung über den luftdruck erfolgt, dieser sich aber durch verschiedene einflüsse (höhe, temperatur) ändern kann, kann die messung teilweise sehr abweichen.

https://torstenfrank.wordpress.com/tag/barometrische-hohenbestimmung/
guck mal unten bei barometrische höhenmessung.


ich bin letzts jahr mal ein kurzes, knackiges training mit ich glaube 5mal der selben runde gefahren.
eine seite rauf, und die andere dann wieder runter (rundkurs), ....

die ersten beiden runden wurden richtig aufgezeichnet. ab der dritten waren es nur noch zarte wellen, anstelle eines zägezahnprofils.
während des trainings ist die temperatur gesunken, und es wurde leicht nebelig.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. April 2016)

Mmmmh, nach 52,5km, also der ersten Runde, komme ich nur auf 1.260hm.
Und Golden Cheetah reduziert es dann nochmals auf 1.186hm....


----------



## tranquillity (24. April 2016)

Mit der Polar V800 habe ich 1205hm aufgezeichnet auf der mittleren Runde (lt. V800 52,3km).

Aber Höhenmetermessung ist immer ungenau bzw. unterschiedlich. Das liegt auch daran, ab welcher Anstiegsdifferenz die Geräte überhaupt addieren. Polar addiert meines Wissen z.B. erst ab 5m Anstieg. Das heißt, viele kleine Wellen mit 4m fallen komplett weg. Höhenmetermessung ist immer eine Reduzierung. Theoretisch könnte man jede 2cm-Wurzel mitmessen, dann wären es noch viel mehr. Dann kommen noch die unterschiedlichen Messmethoden dazu, barometrisch vs. GPS vs. Berechnung aus Höhenlinien. 

Deswegen darf man auf die Angaben nicht so viel geben. Auch fahrerisch finde ich es einen Unterschied: Lange, gleichmäßige Anstiege finde ich leichter als ewiges auf und ab, Deswegen sind 1000hm in den Alpen viel einfacher als 1000hm im Mittelgebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (24. April 2016)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Die 3-4 Grad Start Temperaturen ,die werden doch in der Stadt Sundern gemessen.
> Und wenn wir oben in den Bergen  sind gehen die Temperaturen dann nach oben??
> Na,ja vielleicht gibt es auf der Waldwiese einen heißen Tee.



In der Tat,es war in den Bergen viel wärmer wie unten am Start.
Bis ich zur Wildewiese kam,da kam die Ernüchterung (Arschkalt)
Zum glück wurde der Wiesentrail gestichen und wir durften links das Strassenpättken weiter fahren.
Das Orgateam konnte zufrieden sein.
Alle hatten glückliche Gesichter,das ist die Hauptsache.
Der Wald war mir zu ruhig,Ich hoffe,ich bin euch mit meinen Blödeleien nicht auf die nerven gegangen.
Zitat:Es war einfach geil


----------



## xysiu33 (24. April 2016)

Mein Garmin Edge zeigte gestern 1289 hm bei 53,4 km 

Wie immer zeigt jedes Messer anders. Trotzdem bei weitem keine 1400 hm wie bei Facebook angekündigt.

Ich kam gestern auch viel Besser mit der Strecke zurecht, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass mir eine Streckenänderung
nicht aufgefallen ist. War zuletzt vor 2 Jahren am Start, daher ist es für mich schwer nachvollziehbar.

Orga wie immer Top - vielen Dank dafür und auch an die vielen Gebeten an den hl. Petrus, der uns gestern von 
Regengüssen verschont hat. 

An dem kurzem Downhill an der ruppigen Stelle hat sich einer vor mir übel auf die Nase gelegt mit mehrmaligem Überschlag.
Zum Glück ist er sofort aufgestanden und es waren gleich Streckenposten bei ihm. Ich hoffe, es geht ihm gut und außer
Blessuren bzw. Prellungen ist alles intakt gewesen. 

Eine Bitte hätte ich an die Organisatoren trotzdem: stellt bitte am Start mindestens noch einen WC-Wagen. 
Bei so vielen Teilnehmern nur ein Wagen ist vieeel zu wenig.

Sonst bleibt nur zu sagen: bis zum nächsten Jahr - ich komme wieder.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2016)

in der halle wo man die unterlagen abholen kann sind WCs und beim startbogen ebenfalls.


----------



## Duffy71 (24. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
für mich war es mit 45 Jahren der erste deutsche (Halb-) Marathon überhaupt. Mit der Veranstaltung war ich super zufrieden. Die Strecke war fahrtechnisch zwar ohne besonderen Anspruch, aber das war ja auch bekannt. Über die Höhenmeter kann man jetzt streiten. Waren es 1200, 1300 oder doch noch ein paar mehr? Am Ende war das m.M.n. egal. Nach dem "Bergsprint" hatten wahrscheinlich die meisten Biker ihr Pulver sowieso verschossen. Ich selber habe es mit dem Rad nur zu Fuß geschafft (heißt ja auch Sprint ). Doch selbst zu Fuß war ich schneller als die Biker die dort mit mir gefahren sind (dafür allerdings meinen fetten Respekt ). Gerächt hat sich das trotzdem! Aus meiner Gruppe konnte keiner der Fahrer nach dem Bergsprint noch Plätze gut machen oder auch die Platzierung halten. Die waren alle völlig platt. Egal ob da früher oder später noch 100 oder 200 Höhenmeter gekommen wären.
Mein Fazit: Tolle Veranstaltung, top Organisation und eine schöne Strecke! Ich komme definitiv im nächsten Jahr wieder!
Vielen Dank an alle die dazu beigetragen haben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rokl58 (24. April 2016)

Kann mich den positiven Kommentaren nur anschliessen. Top Organisation. Fand den Parcours schwerer als 2015 und ueberraschend fuer mich doch noch hier und da ziemlich nass und saugender Untergrund. Noch ein Tip an die Organisation: bitte naechstes Jahr einen (generalisierten) Streckenplan bekannt machen mit ca km Angabe, so dass die Begleiter wissen wo sie stehen muessen. Selbst auf meine Frage bei der Anmeldung wieviele Verpflegungsstellen es gibt, konnte man mir keine Auskunft erteilen.

Besonderer Dank an die beiden Maedchen die oben an einem Anstieg kurz vor Ziel mehrere Stunden tanzend und anfeuernd durchgebracht haben und die letzten Kraefte bei den Bikern mobilisieren konnten.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (25. April 2016)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Eine Bitte hätte ich an die Organisatoren trotzdem: stellt bitte am Start mindestens noch einen WC-Wagen.



In der Hubertushalle (Schützenhalle links nach dem Startbogen) waren WC´s in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden, auch ausgeschildert.



rokl58 schrieb:


> Besonderer Dank an die beiden Maedchen die oben an einem Anstieg kurz vor Ziel mehrere Stunden tanzend und anfeuernd durchgebracht haben und die letzten Kraefte bei den Bikern mobilisieren konnten.



Ja, das hat bei mir auch nochmals die Kräfte für die letzten Meter mobilisiert! 
Ob dem Mädel im Top nicht kalt war....naja egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. April 2016)

Die ersten Fotos sind ja schon online! Tolle dabei! 
Mal sehen wann die vom "Sportograf" online kommen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2016)

Ich habe mich auf Bildern noch nicht gesehen. Dabei war ich gar nicht so schnell unterwegs und es gab genug Zeit, mich zu fotografieren  Die Speicher der meisten Kameras waren wahrscheinlich schon voll, als ich da vorbei kam 

Ansonsten kann ich mich dem Dank an die vielen Helfer und Leute an der Strecke nur anschließen. Es war schön, immer mal wieder auf Leute zu treffen, die einen nach vorne peitschen. Eine sehr schön organisierte Veranstaltung, bei der man immer gern wiederkommt


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. April 2016)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf Bildern noch nicht gesehen. Dabei war ich gar nicht so schnell unterwegs und es gab genug Zeit, mich zu fotografieren  Die Speicher der meisten Kameras waren wahrscheinlich schon voll, als ich da vorbei kam



Es wurden ja vom Veranstalter Fotos gemacht oder die "automatischen" von jedem Fahrer,
dies ist die Firma Sportograf, dann kannst du nachher mit deiner Startnummer nach dir suchen! Kostet meine ich um die 5 Euro pro Bild... 

Hier sieht man aber gut, dass es viele Veranstaltungen an dem Wochenende gab, wird wohl dauern bis die aus Sundern online gehen!
http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/online

Also wirst du auch bestimmt mit dabei sein!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Es wurden ja vom Veranstalter Fotos gemacht oder die "automatischen" von jedem Fahrer,
> dies ist die Firma Sportograf, dann kannst du nachher mit deiner Startnummer nach dir suchen! Kostet meine ich um die 5 Euro pro Bild...
> 
> Hier sieht man aber gut, dass es viele Veranstaltungen an dem Wochenende gab, wird wohl dauern bis die aus Sundern online gehen!
> ...


Ja, danke 

Die vom Veranstalter habe ich schon durchgeguckt, waren ja nur 625  Da bin ich aber nicht drauf zu erkennnen, habe mich zumindest selber nicht erkannt. Und auf die vom Sportografen warte ich noch. Schauen wir mal. Wenn die was sind (was bei dem Motiv wirklich schwere Arbeit ist  ), dann schlage ich da dennoch mal zu. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2016)

Spotografen-Bilder sind online


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. April 2016)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Spotografen-Bilder sind online



Job,
gerade auch gesehen! Tolle Aufnahmen!
16 Aufnahmen pro Fahrer! Mal sehen ob ich mir alle oder nur eins kaufe!  Wie schrieb Kralle - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2016)

Nur 16? Bei mir stand was von 20... und dann kann man ja auch noch eben die anderen 3 Mio. Bilder durchgucken, ob man sich findet  Schauen wir mal, ob das alles klappt wie gedacht


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. April 2016)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nur 16?



War zu schnell für die Cam! ;-)


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (25. April 2016)

Hier gibt's auch noch Bilder:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bsvs8ndixb7dqdb/AADIKquhFdDdHA-uFoMrZ7Rma


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> War zu schnell für die Cam! ;-)


Ja, mich konnten die Sportografen eigentlich auch zeichnen 

Bei den gut 200 Fotos aus dem Link oben bin ich auch nicht drauf  Man denkt einfach nicht, dass ich als lahme Krücke Bilder von dem möchte, was ich da tue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (26. April 2016)

Was mich etwas gewundert hat, das speziell die neuen Streckenabschnitte doch z.T. relativ matschig waren, obwohl es die Woche davor bestes Wetter war. Wo kam das Wasser her? Ich dachte ich müsste mein Bike anschließend nur abstauben. 
Gut vorstellbar, wie das dann bei "typischen Wetter" so aussieht, wie wir es in den Vorjahren öfters mal hatten.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (9. Mai 2016)

Gerade gefunden...






Könnt ihr euch noch an die Mädels erinnern?
Großes Lob an das Durchhaltevermögen!


----------

